# clip from recent tournament 2/6/10



## stickarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello all, This is a clip of one of our very young students at our annual tournament that we held on Saturday. She's a little fireball. :0)


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nicely done.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 11, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Very nicely done.


 
Thanks Terry! she had some proud parents. :0)


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice!!


stickarts said:


> Thanks Terry! she had some proud parents. :0)


Rightfully so.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 25, 2010)

That made my day. She was awesome!


----------



## dbell (Feb 25, 2010)

Very well done!!  Cudos to her, her parents and her instructor(s)!


----------



## KELLYG (Feb 25, 2010)

That video was awesome.  How old is this little fireball?


----------



## isrhammer (Mar 16, 2010)

lol

that was cute


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 28, 2010)

what a great job!! and a really interesting set, reminds me of American Kenpo sets....and some Shaolin Kempo forms...

thanks for sharing

Chris


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments!  age 7, maybe 8 now.


----------

